# PIKO G scale ....... ?



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello All

Does anyone on either side of the pond have any of these new PIKO G scale locos and cars ?
Taurus, BR 218, Shimmns and Eaos Gondola ? 

If anyone has any of there and is willing to share there thoughts and pictures it would be great
they look solid, maybe a bit LGBish , but that OK, just currious as Id like to get some of them, 
read some reviews but cannot find any reviews other than GR's on the BR 218, anyone know of a gardenprofi
review ?, link to it ?

I see the freight cars come with plastic wheels, will steel USA etc wheels fit into the trucks without modz ?
or do you have to buy LGB or PIKO steel wheels ?

Well thanks all, they look intrequing, and the new railbus which seems to be delayed should be interesting, 
I can only imagine whats after them , V200 for 1/2 the cost of LGB ?, how about some other electrics ? maybe a BR 103
....... hopfully more era 4 and 5 freight cars and maybe by chance DB intercityTEE or Dayzug passenger cars which we 
all really need BUT keep them under $ 150 each, thats my only complaint is the freight cars seem a bit spendy but have 
not seen them yet.

Well have a good day .

Terry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

These (diesels and cars) are here in the US, Trainworld and TEE-USA have both listed them at the best prices I have seen.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I got the first shipment of VT98. And I personally think they are well done. We are selling also for the freight department a winter sport set and laso a seperate luggage set to be glued into the luggage department. In addtion are we offering out of our unpainted figure series a set of 18 figures for the engine and the second car. Because of its construction 18 figures is what you can fit into the cars without cutting the legs of the figures of.

We also offer a VT98 TrueSound-DCC installation kit with installation guide or of course our installtion service - buy the car with some or all of it installed.

Some of you might wonder - why a wintersport set. I grew up in Wuppertal, Germany. As a child I took several times the VT98 from Wuppertal into the Bergische Land - Naturarena - Bergisches Land Tourismus so I know that the prototype went to wintersport territories.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

There is a nice review of the PIKO Taurus by John Sipple in the February issue of Model Railroad News.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Check this British Forum http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php? Some folks over there write about their expericences with the Piko purchases. 

In one of the German forums, some report what to do with the Schienenbus to make it run properly or how to paint and detail it. http://www.spassbahn.de/view_topic.php?id=3553&forum_id=3&highlight=Piko+VT 

Maybe Axel couild publish a picture of his Wintersport Triebwagen. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to see the Herr Doktor driving his own creation again!!!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Maybe they can´t effort to have more than one figure made at Pikos. I´d prefer this fellow at the throttle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D-70yGXegc&feature=related 

There are not many figures in 1 : 27 scale around. So I am eager to see, what Axel Tillmann has to offer to fill the gap. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Fritz and others who are interested in this.

I have mixed painted and unpainted figures that I think fit perfectly into the VT98. The unpainted ones you can easily modified with a head gun, so you can get different arm, leg and head positions. Some of our customers took 60 or more figures and added accessories and others, because they fit well into other standard gauge rolling stock e.g. LGB's DB passenger cars, and some of the American rolling stock. If I wanted to be funny I would call their scale 1:G. I have also partially utilized the Wintersport set. - Enjoy


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/28/2009 5:09 PM
Very nice!




I agree!
It's amazing what accessories one can find for "G scale" if one knows where to look.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is giving me ideas for my LGB railbus for sure.


----------

